# Have to keep signing in to Netflix



## Funkywabit (Nov 3, 2009)

at least once a week I have to re-sign in to my netflix account on my tivo .. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## MARKPIE (Nov 24, 2013)

I do on the Bed room box, no so much on the Living room box. It's a pain with the Peanut upstairs, but the Slide on the LR Tivo makes it a breeze. Not sure why NetFlix can't keep me logged in.


----------



## richk2 (Jun 24, 2003)

I have same problem with roamio. Very annoying - is there no solution?


----------



## abigail99 (Apr 9, 2008)

So annoying. Same problem here.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I experienced this over the weekend. It's actually been several weeks since I had last used Netflix, so I'm not sure when the credentials actually expired.

My first reaction was "well, Netflix, given how little I use you, if you're going to periodically make me re-enter my email and password, maybe I should re-think the money I am giving you every month". But I'm not sure it's really Netflix's fault, maybe it's TiVo's fault.

I don't believe there have been any software updates applied to this box (Premiere Elite, aka XL4) since the last time I used Netflix. I do know that there were a couple of power-off/power-on cycles (due to having to replace a failed UPS), and I had assumed that those were the cause of it forgetting my credentials.

Mike


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

It happened again this weekend. There was definitely a reboot (and no OS upgrade) prior to this incident. So maybe they're not saving credentials over a reboot?

Does anyone know if the Roku has the same problem (maybe Netflix insists on this behavior?), or is it unique to TiVo?


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

sar840t2 said:


> It happened again this weekend. There was definitely a reboot (and no OS upgrade) prior to this incident. So maybe they're not saving credentials over a reboot?
> 
> Does anyone know if the Roku has the same problem (maybe Netflix insists on this behavior?), or is it unique to TiVo?


It's not at all usual for TiVo. Most TiVo users don't see this problem (even after reboots), but there is a small subset that sees it often. It could be on either the TiVo side or the Netflix side, and I don't think anybody knows which yet. (My guess is that it's a problem with TiVo's back-end servers losing track of what version of the Netflix app you have and making you relogin upon app update, but that's just a guess). TiVo at one point was looking for folks with this problem; it might be worth giving them a call so they know it's affecting you.


----------



## NJ_HB (Mar 21, 2007)

sar840t2 said:


> It happened again this weekend. There was definitely a reboot (and no OS upgrade) prior to this incident. So maybe they're not saving credentials over a reboot?
> 
> Does anyone know if the Roku has the same problem (maybe Netflix insists on this behavior?), or is it unique to TiVo?


This does not happen on my Roku or TiVoHD but on my Premier4XL.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I have Roku 3 and this has never happened to me, using Netflix through the Roku. It must be something in the Tivo app.


----------



## lhntx (Sep 11, 2007)

I also have this issue almost every time that I go to Netflix. I have a roamio. It is very frustrating.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I posted about this problem in the Netflix thread and people there made it sound like I was crazy.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

I also have to keep signing in so I don't use the TiVo often for Netflix because of that very reason.


----------



## chorning (Oct 11, 2014)

This is also happening to me. Had to login at least 5 times in the past 2 months. Very annoying since I use complex random passwords.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

chorning said:


> This is also happening to me. Had to login at least 5 times in the past 2 months. Very annoying since I use complex random passwords.


I'm not sure why having a unique complex password is important for a site like Netflix. The risk is so small if someone hacks your account.

(financial stuff, email, etc. sure; but Netflix? You can manage risk better than that)


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I have to say that lately Netflix has not been prompting me for a password, and when the main screen finishes loading (a little faster than it used to) it's not as goofy (no missing tiles). That main page is pretty consistent now - shows some show they think I might find interesting on the main tile, then below it the 'recently watched' stuff.

But it doesn't seem to show "my list" anywhere, as best I can tell. Which is a bummer.

This is in a Premiere Elite without 20.4.5 (an update that I don't care about at all now that TiVo has announced Premieres won't get Amazon Prime until some time next year).

Mike


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

I just signed on for a month of free netflix to try out on my 2 Premieres. If I had to rely on the Tivos only for Netflix there is no way I would continue Netflix. It's very clunky, slow, and tedious to use.

I don't have logon, reboot, or streaming problems at all but the UI is so slow, and doesn't indicate when it has received a command. You can't see the timeline w/o pausing it. Scrolling thru the home page is tedious and slow. 

I've been reading the forums and some seem to say NF is fine on their Premiere? but is the Roamio better in speed, lag time, and UI for NF? I'm on the latest Tivo sw.


----------

